# Anyone own a JAPANESE AKITA INU?



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

They're a separate breed to the Akita. I think they're fascinating looking animals, but cant find a huge amount of info on them. Ive found what i think is two UK breeders (im in no position to buy - just interested)

http://www.japanese-akita.info

Home - TSOYU Japanese Akita Inu

Does anyone have any info / history with them? : victory:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Is that an actual breed in itself or is it like a cross between a Japanese Akita and a Shiba Inu?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

The akita Inu (japanese akita) and the akita (american akita) are basically the same breed, separated only recently by some, not all, kennel clubs. The akita has a mask and is generally stockier than the akita inu.
Both still brilliant dogs, my akita is the sweetest loving dog ever, but the looks of an akita inu is just outstanding.

I have a book on Japanese breeds, full of the history, standards, etc, what would you like to know, i may be able to get the info.


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tarron said:


> The akita Inu (japanese akita) and the akita (american akita) are basically the same breed, separated only recently by some, not all, kennel clubs. The akita has a mask and is generally stockier than the akita inu.
> Both still brilliant dogs, my akita is the sweetest loving dog ever, but the looks of an akita inu is just outstanding.
> 
> I have a book on Japanese breeds, full of the history, standards, etc, what would you like to know, i may be able to get the info.


Basically this :2thumb: - the akita inu was the original breed, and then the American akita we see today is the modernised version of the breed.
I think they look absolutely amazing : victory:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

The akita inu are generally bigger than the American akitas and they also seem to be more aloof as well. I seen a couple at work not many and the other only place I have seen them is at crufts. I have a breeder's card as eventually I do want an akita myself.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Tarron said:


> The akita Inu (japanese akita) and the akita (american akita) are basically the same breed, separated only recently by some, not all, kennel clubs. The akita has a mask and is generally stockier than the akita inu.
> Both still brilliant dogs, my akita is the sweetest loving dog ever, but the looks of an akita inu is just outstanding.
> 
> I have a book on Japanese breeds, full of the history, standards, etc, what would you like to know, i may be able to get the info.


There not the same, The Akita Ina(Japanese akita) is a old pure breed, The American akita came to be from crossing the Akita Ina(Japanese akita) with other dog breeds used by the us Army such as the German and Belgian Shepherd'etc.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Of all the research I've done (which isn't just a wiki search) its the akita (american) which is the more substantial breed. And all Akitas have gsd and other breeds in them due to the akita inu becoming nearly extinct during ww2. The difference in type mainly stems from there being 2 'localities' (which I will name when I don't have a baby in my arms). One was kept quite secluded for many years from exportation, whereas the other went with Helen Keller to America and subsequently worldwide. In fact, America, canada and others don't recognise the difference in breed types and allow free breeding between the two.

I don't claim to be an expert, and will admit I could be wrong, but this Is what I have learnt over my years researching and owning Akitas.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> The akita inu are generally bigger than the American akitas and they also seem to be more aloof as well. I seen a couple at work not many and the other only place I have seen them is at crufts. I have a breeder's card as eventually I do want an akita myself.


I thought it was the other way around? :hmm: Thought the American was bigger and stockier?


----------



## BigRoj (Oct 26, 2010)

I have kept both in the past. And yes the American it usually much larger and stockier than the Japanese.
The big American was also less friendly when it came to other animals/birds,but they were both lovely family dogs and i wouldnt hesitate to recommend them.
I would have one again if only i had the room


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

em_40 said:


> I thought it was the other way around? :hmm: Thought the American was bigger and stockier?


Yup you are right....the American's are what you see most here, generally black mask, bear head and bloody mahoosive. Inu's are dainty in comparison and much more fox like...my friend has 2 and they are bootiful


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

There's a big temperament difference between the inu and the american, the inu is more withdrawn, can be shy and stand offish, but very loyal to their owner whereas the american is more forward and can be rather pushy. Both have a tendency to be a one person dog.
I have to say I get on with inus a lot and hope to have their smaller cousin the shiba in the future.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Akita Inu:









American Akita:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

purpleskyes said:


> The akita inu are generally bigger than the American akitas and they also seem to be more aloof as well. I seen a couple at work not many and the other only place I have seen them is at crufts. I have a breeder's card as eventually I do want an akita myself.


American akitas are generally much larger boned and about an inch or two taller and there is a good amount of weight difference also. As you can see by kat91's brilliant picture comparison lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Tarron said:


> Of all the research I've done (which isn't just a wiki search) its the akita (american) which is the more substantial breed. And all Akitas have gsd and other breeds in them due to the akita inu becoming nearly extinct during ww2. The difference in type mainly stems from there being 2 'localities' (which I will name when I don't have a baby in my arms). One was kept quite secluded for many years from exportation, whereas the other went with Helen Keller to America and subsequently worldwide. In fact, America, canada and others don't recognise the difference in breed types and allow free breeding between the two.
> 
> I don't claim to be an expert, and will admit I could be wrong, but this Is what I have learnt over my years researching and owning Akitas.


Crossing to other is somthing the Americans would have and did do because they was rare in the US, I mean they could hardly go to japan, "I know we've just been at war, But can we take some of them Akita dogs as we don't have meny back home". The Japanese wouldn't have used the German shephard, There's other more related native japanese breed they would use. The Japanese would use one of these Shiba Inu, Kai Inu, Hokkaido Inu, Kishu Inu, Shikoku Inu. Before going any where near a German shephard, To revamp the Akita Inu stock.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

ryanr1987 said:


> American akitas are generally much larger boned and about an inch or two taller and there is a good amount of weight difference also. As you can see by kat91's brilliant picture comparison lol


I am yet to see an American bigger than this Inu, he was a beast!:lol2:


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

I prefere the looks for the japanese akita inu over the American akita (although b i wouldnt say no to either :flrt
For example, I love the fox face, the ears pointing forwards and the tiger brindle patten:




























Compared to:









My grandfather owns a Shiba inu, and he is lovely, although a handful in the respect of he will not tolerate other dogs in his space (fair enough) and he is not dog friendly on walks. He is very much a one person dog and is very aloof. If you go to stroke him, he will shy away (unless he knows you) and you have to bend down to his level. He moults like anything too, summer time when his coat sheds, its mental, fur everywhere!!!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Was just thinking, these guys are experts in the japanese akita, might be worth directing questions their way - JAWT


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

purpleskyes said:


> I am yet to see an American bigger than this Inu, he was a beast!:lol2:
> 
> image


Look's a big boy for sure and bloody gorgeous! but the larger scale of americans are defiantly bigger and on average.


----------

